# Favourite Malcolm Arnold symphony



## maestro267

Simple question: What is your favourite symphony by this recently-deceased (2006) British composer?


----------



## Sid James

I've only ever heard the first & I can still remember parts of it (borrowed it from the library). Obviously, I'm not qualified to vote on that basis, but I would be interested in hearing some of the others. He's still quite an underrated composer, seen as somewhat of a lightweight by those in the establishment(s)...


----------



## Huge

One that isn't played.


----------



## mueske

I only heard his name once. Never heard a note he composed. What _style_ did he compose in?


----------



## Huge

Like an English summer's day.

Grey and wet


----------



## handlebar

Huge said:


> Like an English summer's day.
> 
> Grey and wet


hehe How true that is. 

Favourite: #1 or #2. Actually I prefer the Cornish and Welsh Dances best.


----------



## robert

Symphonies 4 5 7 

Robert


----------



## Neo Romanza

I really like them all and think they all are special in their own ways, but since I have to vote here, I voted for _Symphony No. 9_. Quite a disturbing symphony and Arnold knew it was his last so there's this bittersweetness that pervades the entire work.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My initial response is 4 and 9 but it's been some time since I last heard them so I'll play them again soon in case it triggers a rethink. I assume some of the contributors to the thread are no longer around judging by the timeline but it would have been nice had Huge elaborated on his pooh-poohing of the composer.


----------



## techniquest

I don't them very well, but I voted for No.5 because I really love the 3rd movement and that catchy little woodwind tune that starts about half way through (2:12), and of course the big tune near the end of the last movement (9:00).


----------



## TrevBus

The power and sadnes of #9. Moving and disturbing.


----------



## PetrB

Spare me from tune and melody driven symphonic works... i.e. not to my taste or preferences at all.

Best known for his film scores, and 'tunes' such as the selections from The Bridge on The River Kwai.


----------



## Blake

PetrB said:


> Spare me from tune and melody driven symphonic works... i.e. not to my taste or preferences at all.
> 
> Best known for his film scores, and 'tunes' such as the selections from The Bridge on The River Kwai.


You don't like tune or melody driven works? Are you one of those atonal blokes?


----------



## Art Rock

For me, the real strength of Arnold is in other compositions, in particular the overtures, concertos and dances.


----------



## Vesteralen

I like them all, actually. I don't have a favorite. (I find being unsophisticated and plebian is really enjoyable. )


----------



## GreenMamba

deleted....don't bother


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I wish I could vote here but I haven't heard all of the Symphonies as yet. 

Although I haven't voted, Symphony 7 stands out purely because it was my introduction to his Symphonies. Whether this remains to be the case, only time will tell.

I picked up Vernon Handley's recording with the London Philharmonic Orchestra after hearing a performances of his Guitar Concerto and his Concerto for Recorder, this latter piece performed by Michala Petri & the Hong Kong City Chamber Orchestra.

I have recently bought the recent release from Chandos of Malcolm Arnold's Symphonies - the cycle split between Richard Hickox & the London Symphony Orchestra and Rumon Gamba & the BBC Philharmonic. This is the set I am presently listening to and enjoying so far.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I have all the Malcolm Arnold symphonies in my collection, mostly on the CONIFER CLASSICS and NAXOS labels. But my by far favorite remains the Third in Malcolm Arnold's own interpretation with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. It's the first Arnold symphony I ever heard, on the EVEREST vinyl record, a prize in my record collection, and it proves the one I return to most often -- and generally on that same EVEREST recording. This is simply a great symphony, greatly played. One of the 20th century's great symphonies.









None of the other Arnold symphonies can touch this one. Nor does any other interpretation of the Third match the composer's own on EVEREST. Give this disc a shot. The accompanying _Scottish Dances _are delightful, too.


----------



## Lord Lance

Recognition of one of the "greatest" British composers of the Twentieth Century? Yes, please.

I have only heard his Sixth of all the nine symphonies and it is simply superb. A shame he is known to so few. Not even the British press and Proms who worship anything from England seem to encourage and host his masterpieces.


----------

